# UK Cocker



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This cocker was carved and painted by Kev of KevKarvings in the U.K. It was carved from " London plane " which is a hybrid sycamore.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet pup!


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Beautifully stunning workmanship.


----------



## RPM (Sep 26, 2017)

CV3 said:


> This cocker was carved and painted by Kev of KevKarvings in the U.K. It was carved from " London plane " which is a hybrid sycamore.


Wow. Just wow. Do they just have a ridiculous amount of talent in the UK R what?!


----------

